# Obi- Dan Karnubi - Chocwork Orange Comparison review



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Dan a.k.a. Obi- Dan Karnubi wanted to give homebrewing a try for a while, and finally decided to make it happen on 9 december 2012. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289038
After this period several batches where made, tried, thrown away, remade, revised etc.etc. untill he came close to his goal around batch 16. 
After several improvements Dom from Dodo Juice got wind of his little project and gave his homebrew a good run for it's money.
Eventually, on 23 september 2013 Dodo Juice announced to take Dan's wax into production under the Independent Wax Label. The wax is called: Chocwork Orange.

Even thought this wax has become a bit more then a homebrew, I was looking forward to giving this wax a try. If Dom likes it, it must be something worth looking at.

The wax itself is light-brownish with a very unique chocolade-orange smell. It's a bit hard to describe it, but if you ever had a bon-bon with orange filling, you'll know what it smells like.
The wax is a bit of a sweater, I've seen and heard several people saying it had tiny little drops on it when they opened it. Mine is no exception.

















For this test I'm going to compare it with one of his previous batches, #16 V1. 
This wax also has a chocolate-orange smell, but in a slightly different way. #16 is very soft, much softer then Chocwork.

















Time to see how they compare:










As ussual, I drop a knife in the wax from the same height. Hardly scientific, but I just don't have expensive lab-stuff lying around in the kitchen .
The Chocwork orange is fairly soft.









The #16 however is very, very soft... the knife just fell all the way to the bottom. Even from less high it still just fell all the way down to the bottom of the jar.
You could squeeze this wax from a toothpaste-tube .









By pressing the wax with my finger I can see how soft it is and how oily it is.
When I pressed the Chocwork the wax slightly cracked and left a little bit on my finger.









When I pressed #16, I just pressed straight to the bottom... it's so soft.
I had to press it lightly, much less hard then the other wax. It left a oily layer on my finger with a bit of the wax/paste on the side.


















To see how oily it really is, I took a piece of paper. Just normal paper from the printer.
I then swiped both wax with an applicator and swiped the paper once. I tried to use the same pressure with both wax.

















It's obvious that the old wax (#16) is much more oily then Chocwork. It also stains the paper a bit more.

Time to apply the wax and see how it performs.

The surfaces where first polished with Poorboys Professional Polish and then wiped down with Eraser. After this I left it for about 30 minutes to rest.
Applying the wax was quite easy, #16 goes for miles which isn't a surprise. #16 is so soft that it's easy to apply to much to the applicator, you actually get lumps instead of 1 thin layer on the pad.
Chocwork was a bit easier, a few swipes gives your pad a nice light layer of wax that still spreads easily. Applying thin seemed to work best in my opinion. I needed just a few swipes to do the hood, fender and the roof. Funnily enough, it turned out that the Chocwork Orange is much more easy to see then #16.

























I left the wax to cure for about 5 minutes before doing a swipe-test. The Chocwork Orange was almost ready, just not yet. #16 also needed a few more minutes.









After about 7 or 8 minutes the wax was ready to be buffed out. #16 was easy to buff but left a few smears. I had to turn over the cloth a few times to get a crisp finish. Chocwork Orange was bit more grabby then #16. I also needed to turn over my cloth when buffing out Chocwork Orange but not as often as with #16. 
First pass when buffing:








Second pass with buffing:









Beading:

Roof:




Beading very nice, with not much difference between #16 and Chocwork.

Hood:




It is slightly clear that #16 sheet a little faster then Chocwork. Probably because it's a lot oilier, but it might not be like that in a few days .

Fender:




Again it's visible that #16 sheets faster, but the difference is small. #16 is much oilier, so the sheeting I'm seeing now is probably short-lived. Chocwork Orange sheets a tiny bit less, but might be able to continue sheeting a little longer.

Sheeting:

Roof:




Sheeting on the roof is very nice, again the difference isn't very big.

Hood:




Sheeting is very nice on this sloped surface. The water glides off. As expected, the #16 sheets a little faster, but might not be able to hold that performance as long as Chocwork.

Fender:




Sheeting is still very good on this surface. The water slides off the fender with little problems. Only a few small drops stayed behind. I still think #16 sheets faster, but might not be able to hold that characteristic as long as Chocwork.

The beading and the sheeting.
The beads from all waxes look nice, but with the #16 this might be due to the oiliness, while at Chocwork Orange it might be due to other ingredients, hard to say. Both perform quite good, but it will be durability that makes the biggest difference. It's probably better to have a wax that beads and sheets nicely for several weeks, then a wax that only beads and/or sheets for just a few days.
Therefor I'm curious to see how both perform in a week.

All in all the wax didn't disappoint. Chocwork Orange is a little bit more grabby then #16 when buffing out, but applying it was easier and more economical. The smell is very unique, I don't think anybody used this smell before.
Apart from the small differences in characteristics, I think a big difference could be in the durability. We'll see in a week.

I can see why Dan didn't stick with #16, but it's more then obvious that he was onto something nice when he made #16.

Thanks for reading and thanks to Dan for sending me these samples,

Supervinnie40.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Great review, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Great review Vinnie, thanks for that. Chocwork Orange has come along way since batch 16 was created. The main difference between them is that the Chocwork Orange that is on sale now has less oil and about 65% more carnauba lol, goes to show the more carnauba in a wax doesn't mean better sheeting or beading.


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

You're welcome Dan.
We'll see how it performs next week, it might show that 65% more carnaube offers more/better sheeting after a week. Looking forward to trying it out .


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice one vin


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

The wax has been exposed to the weather for a week now. Let's see how it performs.

Beading:
Roof:





Bonnet:





Fender:





All in all, beading isn't very bad. You can kinda see some slight difference between the left and the right. But the difference isn't very big. If I had to make a choice, I would say that the right is a bit better then the left. But again, the difference isn't very big.
With beads, they both seem to start sliding both almost as much. With the right just winning with a very small margin.

Sheeting:
Roof:





Bonnet:





Fender:





This is where the difference becomes a bit more clear, it's very obvious to see that the sheeting is much faster at the right.

In the beginning, the difference wasn't very big. But after 1 week you can see the difference. The beads from the retail Chocwork are a bit better and the sheeting is much better. This really explains why Dan decided to continue development of his wax. Just imaging how big the difference would be after several weeks .


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Any news on how its holding up Vinnie


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome results. Mine arrived last week


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Any news on how its holding up Vinnie


I only just read your post Dan. :s

Because I had to do several reviews I only left it for about a week I'm afraid. At the moment my car is wearing a new winter-wax from a German homebrewer. However, I hope the results from my comparison test will give a better picture of Chocwork performance.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Not a problem mate i know your busy.


----------

